# Greetings from Wyoming!



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I recently found this site, so I thought I would drop in and say hello! I was curious to see what other sites were out there, as most of the ones I come across have most of their members from canada, and I wanted to check things out a little closer to home, LOL! Along with being a Paint fanatic, I am also involved in the BLM mustang projects.. Been working with horses for quite some time! Hope to see what all goes on here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!!! i also am a paint fanatic!!!!i actually just rescued a 2.5 year old paint...well anjoy posting. glad you found us!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!

you will find we are actually a pretty diverse group 

have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse forum!
nice to meet you!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!
Welcome to the HF!
Yay! Another guy has joined! Be sure to go to the guy section and tell your number. I think you're the 13th or 14th guy on this forum! Congrats number 13th! lol!
Have heaps of fun on here, you'll enjoy the horse breeds section if you're obsessed with paints. I can imagine it now. You posting a gazillion threads about paints!

Welcome!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to HF...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The Paint mares welcome all Paint fanatics!


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome from Indiana! I have a solid paint gelding---he's so sweet!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

